# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >   We made it- 5 1/2 hours with 2 stops. Absolutely no traffic my side but going south on 95 and 84 was terrible. Nice day tho. Atlantic Fish tonight for dinner. Hotel is nice too. Very upscale.

## andynap

We made it- 5 1/2 hours with 2 stops. Absolutely no traffic my side but going south on 95 and 84 was terrible. Nice day tho. Atlantic Fish tonight for dinner. Hotel is nice too. Very upscale.

----------


## MIke R

good deal..go to the Union Oyster House for Oysters..sit at the raw bar..the shuckers are real characters....oldest restaurant in America

----------


## MIke R

see you Thursday night..already wishing it was Thursday night on our way to the Cape after sitting one day in the book store today, compared to being out on the boat...LOL

----------


## andynap

Union is on my lunch list. We took a walk up Boylston this afternoon- very crowded with students and tourists- beautiful day.

----------


## Jeanette

Hey Andy, if you miss my other post, I sent you my recommendation for Aquitaine in Boston.  www.aquitaineboston.com  Wonderful food, divine mussels and a delightful taste of Paris in Boston.

Have a great week.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Jeannette but my taste of Paris will be La Voile tonight- maitre'd  is the son of the new owner of Wall House.
Last night at Atlantic Fish was wonderful- what an operation. We had a dozen Blue Point/Island Creek Oysters, A cod filet for me and crabcake for Phyllis. Poilly Fume for both of us. The food is very good and the fish comes in daily.

----------


## KevinS

Andy,

Julian is now on St Barth.  You may recognize the new Maitre D', Jerome Bergere, who worked at Wall House for a year.  

I'm glad that Atlantic Fish worked for you. It's tough to recommend a seafood restaurant other than Legal, but Atlantic Fish is where I go when I want a change.

----------


## MIke R

Atlantic is good..No Name is also good albeit much more casual

----------


## andynap

Atlantic reminds me of McCormick & Schmick's menu- fresh fish anyway you like plus big menu below. Atlantic was full and it runs like clockwork- the greeters constantly walking around monitoring the flow of food, the food delivered by whomever is there at the time so it's hot and the young waitstaff very competent. Our waiter was a Mets fan and didn't mind the grief he got from us. A good recommendation.

----------


## andynap

Took a Harbor Walk stroll to find Legal Seafood and learn the ins and outs of the Green Line- LOL
Had lunch at Union Oyster House- a trip in itself-baseball is the talk of the town here everyone at the Oyster Bar had an opinion. Blue Point Oysters, Clam Chowdah and a Sam Adams

----------


## amyb

Cool stuff.  I am having a case of OYSTER ENVY! Enjoy.

----------


## MIke R

there are no words to describe how much I love the Union....I go there every chance I get..all I need is an excuse...traffic??..stop at the Union and wait for it to clear...whatever..I'm there..the shuckers are hysterical...all the time

did they tell you what seats belonged to what famous people???

----------


## MIke R

you wanna see the s**t hit the fan when I give them grief for not having Wellfleets...LMAO

----------


## andynap

I have not seen Wellfleets here yet. I sat in Webster's seat

----------


## amyb

Now that's something!

----------


## andynap

So it was La Voile on Newbury tonight. Kevin put me on to the place and it is special. We sat inside- the allergies are bad today for both of us but any other time outside is fine. There was a price fix of $35 that looked interesting but we went with the regular menu. Phyl had a Bone Marrow appetizer that was as big as an entree- 4 rather large beef bones baked to perfection to allow the marrow to gelantize- yummy. I had a bowl of Gazpacho- not chunky- pureed- delicious. Phyl had the veal stew entree and I had the Dover Sole Meuniere- filleted tableside that was as good as I have had. Phyl had a French chard and I a French Rose. Dinner was great. Jerome from the Wall House was astonished I recognised him- LOL. Kevin had already told me to look out for him. We walked back all the way up Newbury. There are a LOT of people out tonight. Good.

----------


## KevinS

Andy, 

I'm very pleased that both of my dinner suggestions worked for you and Phyllis.  Atlantic Seafood is an old friend, but La Voile is a new find for me, and I am planning to return there soon.  Did you happen to ask if the Sole Meuniere was really Dover Sole or fresh local sole?  I didn't.  But it was very good.

Just to confirm - We are at the Legal Seafood Long Wharf on Thursday, right?

----------


## MIke R

> Andy, 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm - We are at the Legal Seafood Long Wharf on Thursday, right?




yep

----------


## Theresa

Boy, you guys will go anywhere to dine with people from Philly, won't you?  LOL

----------


## andynap

Kevin- I specifically asked if it was Dover Sole and the answer was Yes.

----------


## amyb

Wow-good eats! I am looking forward to this place on our next trip to Boston.

----------


## KevinS

I thought about ordering the Blanquette de Veau that Phyllis ordered.  Perhaps I'll try it on my next visit.

----------


## MIke R

> Boy, you guys will go anywhere to dine with people from Philly, won't you?  LOL




you betcha...finest kind of people..of course it helps that just about that hour we would going through Boston anyway on our way to the Cape...LOL

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by KevinS
> 
> Andy, 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm - We are at the Legal Seafood Long Wharf on Thursday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes- rain or no rain.

----------


## andynap

We took the Old Town Trolley Tour today- complete circle with 17 stops- can get on and off at any stop and had lunch on Long Wharf at Tia's

Lobster and Lobster Roll- great

----------


## MIke R

I know it..good choice..you should see how packed it gets at Happy Hour

see you on the Long Wharf tomorrow evening

----------


## Theresa

Yum!  Looks delish, Andy.  We took the trolley tour last month.  Lots of fun.

----------


## andynap

So even with a late lunch at Tia's I had made reservations at Stephanie's and was determined to go- so we went- no outside tonite- too cold but the inside is very upscale amd warm . No apps but a Cod Filet for Phyllis and Crispy Duck Beast and Duck Leg Confit with poached pear, swiss chard and garlic polenta for me. Chardonnay for Phyllis and Sangiovese for me. The food was really good.

----------


## MIke R

looks good....just out of curiousity...no desire to dine in the North End??

----------


## andynap

Maybe lunch today.

----------


## MIke R

Artus

----------


## andynap

Thanks. Not Antico Forno?

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats ok too..a little noisy..I just prefer Artu's

----------


## MIke R

Piccola Venezia aint bad either..they are all right near one another

----------


## gk1182

> good deal..go to the Union Oyster House for Oysters..sit at the raw bar..the shuckers are real characters....oldest restaurant in America



Neptune Oyster is really good for the Oysters.. it is a real small place, nothing too fancy, in the North End (Bostons little Italy) I make a few trips there from the office every now and then.

----------


## MIke R

good to know..thanks for that

----------


## andynap

Tonight at Legal Sea Food at Long Wharf- Mike, Wendi, Lena, Kevin, Kate, Phyllis and me. We had almost everything on the menu- oysters, steamers, mussels, calamari - all apps- and fish galore- cod, haddock, etc. Great time with good friends. Tomorrow on the way home is Still River - Kara and Bob.

----------


## Jeanette

Great photo.  Lena was the best fed kid in America this summer!

Andy, enjoy Still River tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

great evening with old friends....and the perfect way to break up the trip to P Town....as usual Legals delivered great food....nice to see my paison Andy and Phyl who I hadn't seen in quite some time....next stop?..Gustavia

----------


## andynap

> Great photo.  Lena was the best fed kid in America this summer!
> 
> Andy, enjoy Still River tomorrow.



Thanks Jeanette. I see it's pouring rain down there so we will have a long lunch.

----------


## amyb

Great group-wonderful lunch-fantastic visit!  That's all such very good stuff. A & P-please give Kara and Bob hugs from us-the other A & P.

----------


## Theresa

Looks like fun!  Wish we could have joined you.

----------


## andynap

So we made it to Still River Cafe at 11:40 and Kara was in the kitchen- 
Foccaccia waiting for the oven- and heirloom tomatoes- 
 

The largest shallots I ever saw- as big as baseballs

 

Started off with the Foccaccia- 

 

Then Ravioli stuffed with ricotta, parmesan cheese and quail egg, shaved black truffle and parmesan in a light butter sauce

 

Followed by baked Cod with fried green tomato and roasted heirloom tomatoes in a light fish sauce

 

Biscotti and coffee

 

What's lunch without some bubbly

 

The Still River homestead

 

 


The ride home was the worst ever. We left Kara & Bob's at 2:30 and didn't get home until almost 10. There were accidents on EVERY road we took. There was an accident right next to us on 95 in Connecticut and I got the hell out of there. Tappan Zee was horrible- construction everywhere. Garden State was packed and 20 MPH average. The NJ Turnpike was the best road of all. But the sun is shining here so that was yesterday.

----------


## Jeanette

Wonderful photos, Andy!  Your meal looked wonderful.  Kara's food presentations look almost too beautiful to eat.  It looks like the skies cleared a bit to get those shot of the "homestead."  Really impressive...

Sorry about the miserable ride home, at least you were not one of the accidents.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Jeanette- actually it was raining pretty hard when I took the outside shots and all the way home. Altho we came close to an accident it felt like we were in all of them when I pulled into my garage and got out. My aching back.

----------


## MIke R

oh that Kara...only using fresh farm veggies and local fresh fish....what a nut!!...

looks great...I'm sure it tasted  as good as it looks.. absolutely no substitute for fresh *and* local food....none

sorry about the ride home but it was great to see  you anyway....whereto next year this week....may I suggest Burlington Vermont?...beautiful country...beautiful lake....great dining

----------


## andynap

I will convince Phyllis but I think we may fly.

----------


## MIke R

Wendi is from there and could probably help you with tips on where to eat etc

----------


## andynap

You got it.

----------


## amyb

Andy, totally enjoyed your trip reports and especially the meal and garden at Still River.  Happy trails, Amy

----------


## BBT

Amy, looks like Andy is in the running for the fall food photographer position you better hurry up and get back to SBH.

----------


## phil62

Another pot stirrer in the group? I am counting the days Bob and practicing my skills. The food here is not spectacular. The bag of snacks however was to die-merci beau coup Tommye.The weather has been great and the property is ideal for Florida. A

----------


## andynap

Amy- I don't consider it a contest- everyone has her/his photos. I was impressed with your Lumix tho so I got the grown up model- DMC-FZ28- 18 optical zoom and wide angle. It's not a compact but I still have my Casio.

----------


## phil62

Sounds cool. Andy. Let me know how you like your bigger version.  I really like the job done by my little one a lot. A

----------


## MIke R

> Sounds cool. Andy. Let me know how you like your bigger version.  I really like the job done by my little one a lot. A




we re still talking cameras here???..right??

----------


## phil62

Of course right!  A

----------

